# The way things were..



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

and the way they are today..

http://splash247.com/london-international-shipping-didnt-need-week/

As ever, brilliant writing, Andrew!


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, very good article.The demise of the Koi carp and the thought of Maersk making off with the BI brass cannons made me feel sad though.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Cisco said:


> and the way they are today..
> 
> http://splash247.com/london-international-shipping-didnt-need-week/
> 
> As ever, brilliant writing, Andrew!


Thanks for posting Andrew's excellent article, Cisco. For me, the facts become even more scary when seen in print! ... and thank you, Andrew.

Taff


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

There was also a monument to the Jervis Bay in London. If I recall correctly the main room of the Merchant Navy Hotel (was known as the "Jervis Bay Room", and included a display detailing the action. It was the custom for everyone entering the room to salute the display.
(The MN Hotel closed its doors in 2001 I think)
Are there any MN Hotel still open?
*Edit *
Answered my own question;
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2002/apr/09/andrewclark


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

A well-written article.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

willincity said:


> There was also a monument to the Jervis Bay in London. If I recall correctly the main room of the Merchant Navy Hotel (was known as the "Jervis Bay Room", and included a display detailing the action. It was the custom for everyone entering the room to salute the display.
> (The MN Hotel closed its doors in 2001 I think)
> Are there any MN Hotel still open?
> *Edit *
> ...


Thanks. I remember it, as I am sure do most of us. I should have included it in the article.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you all. It makes it seem so much more worthwhile to carry on.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Andrew’s view of London (beginning in 1974) reflects the view as it seemed in Liverpool by about 1977, when all was doom and gloom, with the entire infrastructure of a major port and its economy, its driving forces, its practitioners, its parasites and its hangers-on all seemed to be in terminal decline. I don’t dispute a syllable of Andrew’s observations and I recall with very little pleasure that by 1977 (eighteen years after my own professional start) I was embarrassed by the need to explain to all visiting shipmasters “This is the way things were”; as we all observed the detritus of a once-great port. It was all too glaringly obvious. So also is the prospect of London as seen by Andrew today, a prospect which until recently few of us would have considered possible. I’ve little doubt that Andrew’s view is realistic. He speaks of a world of corruption and emperors strutting through the streets without clothes, as is their wont.
My only observation is that one day, sooner or later (I know not which), matters will improve because we enjoy in these islands talents which are capable of rebuilding from the worst of misfortunes. Why else do people seek to migrate here in their droves?

Wise men ne'er sit and wail their loss,
But cheerly seek how to redress their harms.
What though the mast be now blown overboard?
The cable broke, the holding anchor lost
And half our sailors swallowed in the flood,
Yet lives our pilot still?
(The Upstart Crow – Henry VI)

Nobody here in Liverpool would pretend that its renaissance and/or its survival as a major port has been without extraneous assistance. But the fundamental point is that survival has been achieved because mankind itself recognises that extraneous support for the existing merits of the locus in quo is itself merited. In short, the preservation of any good thing is worthwhile. My knowledge of economics does not qualify me to run a whelk-stall and my knowledge of politics teaches me only that the world is full of trickery (and that there is a reason why most political careers end in disgrace). Likewise, when Shakespeare spoke of this Sceptred Isle he was laying it on a bit thick. It is clear that future generations of our kith and kin will bear a heavy burden in order to ensure their survival. It is a delight, however, to note that Andrew’s son is a mariner. I trust also that my own two daughters will do their bit. But I have no doubt at all that humanity will survive. Thank you, Andrew, for your enlightenment.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Speaking of emperors without clothes, the point is, surely, that in any civilisation such people don’t get away with such absurdity for long. In due course, the strongest people realise that the little boy was right when he spoke the truth; even though sycophantic officials in government were urging him to be silent. Upon that realisation a government is likely to fall and propriety is likely to be restored; because most people think properly in the end.

There is no doubt that the world including London is at present a witness to much political absurdity and nobody knows, as yet, how much more absurdity will follow. But we do know that the truth will out, whatever it might be; and that the record of the way things were will in due course be consigned to history.

Dust to dust. Ashes to ashes. Nostalgia is a heady drug. Phoenix, where art thou?


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

How good to see a point of view that you feel but can't quite vocalise, put coherently into print - thanks.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Good article.

Reminds me a bit of the Greek legend involving Cassandra. She was the daughter of King Priam of Troy, the man who became confronted with the Greek Army, wooden horse and so on.

Cassandra was gifted by the Gods with perfect prophecy, but when she spurned their advances they added a curse in that although her prophecies were always correct ... no one would believe her. 

The was a lot of hard bark on those Greek Gods.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> Thank you all. It makes it seem so much more worthwhile to carry on.


A well written, evocative article. 

For those that wish to see the effects that have taken place on the other side of the counter (at sea) go read Andrew's other excellent article:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=2605274&postcount=58The DMAIB report on the loss of the Maersk Searcher and Shipper


----------



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

What is it about the British that they are never happier than when engaged in self-flaggeration? Maybe we think if we are the first to criticize ourselves other nations won't think it necessary to add their own criticism. I also think the writer has allowed his politics, and maybe also his own advancing age, to colour his view of London's demise.

The world has been going to the dogs ever since Cain was a lad; we all know that. Nick


----------

